# Get the Financial Review today!



## markor (29 September 2004)

It contains a very informative 2004 Profit Wrap - best performers etc.

( I am not affiliated with AFR in anyway  )

Markor


----------



## Bingo (29 September 2004)

Yes `it looks like it will be useful to retain.

Bingo


----------

